# Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set



## ritterdernacht (18. April 2013)

Guten Abend, ich wollte einmal nachfragen ob irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät gemacht hat? Die Beschreibung klingt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, allerdings konnte ich mit Fubite bis jetzt generell noch keine Erfahrungen machen. 
Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## noob4ever (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set*



ritterdernacht schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich wollte einmal nachfragen ob irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät gemacht hat? Die Beschreibung klingt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, allerdings konnte ich mit Fubite bis jetzt generell noch keine Erfahrungen machen.
> Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.



Was hat das bitte mit Booten zu tun?


----------



## ritterdernacht (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set*

Ach verdammt, ich bin neu hier. Falsches Thema erwischt


----------



## noob4ever (30. April 2013)

*AW: Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set*

Kann das bitte jemand verschieben und dann meine Beiträge löschen? Danke


----------

